# Ooops - Where did they come from?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sunday, Nov. 2 was the 9th day since getting back from Canada. I finally got around to cleaning out my trailer and putting all my stuff away for the season. As I removed the blinds and slid the long wooden boxes to one side, a dead snow goose appeared. Ooops, where did that come from. I removed that one long box and started to pull the second one out. Two more geese were revealed between the box and the side wall of the trailer. I was a little embarrassed.

Geez, I know we had a good shoot that one day and we had birds piled everywhere in the back of the trailer. But, I thought that I had removed all of them for cleaning a week before. I guess not. Three had slid down out of sight.

They didn't smell too bad, but they felt kind of mushy. I'm glad I didn't put the trailer away for the winter without checking what was in there. Could have gotten a little ripe in there next summer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess every hunter that has a trailer will experience the 2 week old geese in the trailer or the 8 month old geese in trailer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have found sharptail & ducks in my tahoe the next spring before :roll: those 1st warm days will tell you quick to do a through search 

especially when it goes from nice to COLD so quickly :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have found sharptail & ducks in my tahoe the next spring before :roll: those 1st warm days will tell you quick to do a through search 

especially when it goes from nice to COLD so quickly :eyeroll:

worst is when some leaves minnows or leaches or crawlers in your vehicle & you don't use it for a day or two & open the door uke:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:withstupid: Well I was just starting to clean up some of the hunting stuff and and grabbed one of my coolers I used for my SD sharptail hunt and noticed it was a little heavy :-? Then upon opening it I just about dropped dead because of the pungant odor!! For some reason after coming home on the 24th of sept. I took out the grouse and prairie chickens but had neglected to remove 20 doves!!!! Worst part of it all was that they were all breasted out with one wing on! I can't for the life of me tell what I was thinking then!!!! Those zip-loc bags sure don't stay sealed when the gasses from rotting birds pop them open!!!!!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

uke:


----------

